# Looking for RP Friend! [mxm pref]



## VolatusArts (Jul 12, 2020)

EDIT: Been a bit, I've kind of forgot about my forum account. My Discord tag changed to #8680 , and my mental health was behind, so I did kind of go ghost on a few people. Apologies. But hopefully, I'll make some new friendos >>

It's not required that your character be male, gay or that you rp nsfw.

I just severely miss rp, and I have not rped my cute little male in forever with a dominant boyfriend or at all, so I miss it. It would be amazing to have that again, but it's not *required*!!


Otherwise, I caution I'm somewhat semi-lit. I do like romance, but it will not be the main focus, as I like drama, action and whatnot involved. I am NOT afraid of my character getting hurt. Honestly? I put my character in so much danger, the poor baby. I always tell people to let me know what they're comfortable with me doing to their characters.

I like to think I make rp interesting, but I could be annoying, take your pick LOL.


Doesn't really bother me either way. I just hope like many others, we can have a fun time rping.

We definitely can keep it SFW, even skip over the scenes or not even rp them. Doesn't matter. <3

I apologize if it takes me a bit to reply back to you on this thread, I have to finish a few art pieces then we can rp all day!


----------



## edgelorddino (Jul 12, 2020)

yoo, id be interested to give things a go if your down. ive got a few characters that could make things interesting, if you wanna see if we can get things going :0

you got discord? i can send you a friend rq there and we can talk more there if you’d like.


----------



## VolatusArts (Jul 12, 2020)

Disaster#4866 .


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jul 12, 2020)

You hath peeked my interest, could we possibly discuss this more in dms or over discord perhaps?


----------



## edgelorddino (Jul 12, 2020)

Sarrynn said:


> Disaster#4866 .


awesome, sent you a rq. looking forward to hearing from ya. : D


----------



## VolatusArts (Jul 13, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> You hath peeked my interest, could we possibly discuss this more in dms or over discord perhaps?


If you have not added my Discord already, please feel free to do so, love!

Disaster#4866 . <3


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jul 14, 2020)

Sarrynn said:


> If you have not added my Discord already, please feel free to do so, love!
> 
> Disaster#4866 . <3


Added!


----------

